# An introduction/delurking and a greeting.



## Hyaena (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello, All!  I hope I am posting this in the right place and not making some sort of fool of myself.

I'm Hyaena and I am _not_ myself a martial artist, though I have a deep respect and almost an awe for the arts.  I am an author that is doing research for a novel I am writing in which the lead character is a practitioner of Pencak Silat.  I am looking for the most accurate and respectful way to get this across to the reader.  I do _not_ want to fall into the trap of writing a 'Hollywood' martial artist.

I am absolutely open to questions about the work and about me personally.  My intention is not to be exploitative, for all that I want and intend to sell books.  If anything, I want to celebrate this fascinating art and enhance interest and appreciation for it.

I am almost always online for anyone that would like to know more about me or help me in pursuance of this quest.  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2012)

Good luck! That's a relatively rare art over here.


----------



## Hyaena (Dec 25, 2012)

I know it is.  I saw a demo when I was in the Navy for Desert Storm&#8212;we were in the Philippines at the time.  I've been fascinated by all the Silat styles ever since.  I want to just... _immortalize_ them in what I am doing.  I give everyone permission to laugh at me for being a fangirl for that, but it's the truth!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey, sounds good to me!


----------



## K-man (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome and good luck. I'm not going to be much use unfortunately.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Hyaena (Dec 25, 2012)

The welcome alone means a lot!


----------



## Hyaena (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 26, 2012)

As I've said elsewhere -- look into the author Steve Perry's writing.  He often features Silat...


----------



## Hyaena (Dec 27, 2012)

I just took a look and am reading over his blog a bit.  Thank you so much for that!  Having some context alone is helpful.


----------



## burleighgirly (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Hyaena, I've posted a reply in the Indochinese MA section. Sorry for taking so long after your original post, just catching up after Christmas/New Years.


----------



## Meitetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

good luck yo!
"delurking" is an awesome word


----------



## Hyaena (Jan 11, 2013)

I also got your private message, Burleighgirley!  It's okay; I think the holidays were a slow time for lots of folks.  On top of that, I got really sick, too!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

